
Snapchat's CEO wore the company's secret-camera sunglasses in public - jasondc
http://www.businessinsider.com/evan-spiegel-photographed-wearing-alleged-snapchat-glass-prototype-with-miranda-kerr-2016-6
======
jasondc
I think Google really got the aesthetics wrong with Google Glass. SnapChat
seems to be focusing on the large rimmed 80s glasses, which may be a lot more
fun for young people to wear.

